#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Bloquear Acesso via SSH Geral no Mikrotik

## aka2005

Ola amigos, estou com uma duvida, gostaria de saber como bloquear o acesso geral pelo SSH no Mikrotik... aqui nos clientes quando utilizo aquele programa RTLConfig pra escanear os Radios ele acha e consigo acessar por SSH, gostaria de bloquear esse acesso pelo SSH, e se possivel, esse Scan que o programinha usa... pra mostra os radios.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

mais simples é voce acessar o ssh dos radios e trocar a senha..

entra no radio e digita:

passwd

ai digita uma senha..

dps que confirmar tudo.. digita

salvar ou save ou salva

depende do firmware ... mas geralmente é um destes comandos ai

----------


## aka2005

> mais simples é voce acessar o ssh dos radios e trocar a senha..
> 
> entra no radio e digita:
> 
> passwd
> 
> ai digita uma senha..
> 
> dps que confirmar tudo.. digita
> ...


Opa, blz amigo, sei disso, so quero sabe se a uma regra q possa fazer isso geral.. no mikrotik.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

adiviona uma regra no FORWARD bloqueando protocolo TCP porta de destino 22 e ip de destino o seu bloco interno ai..

nao sei se isso eh mais seguro do que trocar as senhas...

----------


## aka2005

Vlw alex vou testar aki a regra.

----------


## mtec

> Ola amigos, estou com uma duvida, gostaria de saber como bloquear o acesso geral pelo SSH no Mikrotik... aqui nos clientes quando utilizo aquele programa RTLConfig pra escanear os Radios ele acha e consigo acessar por SSH, gostaria de bloquear esse acesso pelo SSH, e se possivel, esse Scan que o programinha usa... pra mostra os radios.


E esta porta está aberta. Não sei se entendi bem. Mas talves mudar a porta padrão do ssh resolva!

mtec

----------

